# Non riesco a separarmi



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?[/QUOT
> 
> Messaggio serio.
> Hai voglia di riprovarci?
> ...


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


ne ho lette tante di storie ma non finisco mai di schifarmi, pensare che tradivi mentre allattavi mi fa venire i brividi. (dato che hai scritto che hai un bambino di 3 anni e la storia è iniziata 2 anni fa)
altro che separazione il tuo problema è un altro, è valutare x il bene dei tuoi figli se sei in grado di garantirgli una serenità nella crescita, dove lo lasciavi il bambino di un anno per appartarti con il tuo amante, sul seggiolino dell 'automobile?
ma ti rendi conto per un attimo che persona sei?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ne ho lette tante di storie ma non finisco mai di schifarmi, pensare che tradivi mentre allattavi mi fa venire i brividi. (dato che hai scritto che hai un bambino di 3 anni e la storia è iniziata 2 anni fa)
> altro che separazione il tuo problema è un altro, è valutare x il bene dei tuoi figli se sei in grado di garantirgli una serenità nella crescita, dove lo lasciavi il bambino di un anno per appartarti con il tuo amante, sul seggiolino dell 'automobile?
> ma ti rendi conto per un attimo che persona sei?


Ma sai quante...sono molto espansive durante l'allatamento?
Che ne sai tu di un campo di grano?
Che ne sai tu di un amore un po' strano...

[video=youtube;JzAS2HI3eV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzAS2HI3eV0[/video]


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ne ho lette tante di storie ma non finisco mai di schifarmi, pensare che tradivi mentre allattavi mi fa venire i brividi. (dato che hai scritto che hai un bambino di 3 anni e la storia è iniziata 2 anni fa)
> altro che separazione il tuo problema è un altro, è valutare x il bene dei tuoi figli se sei in grado di garantirgli una serenità nella crescita, dove lo lasciavi il bambino di un anno per appartarti con il tuo amante, sul seggiolino dell 'automobile?
> *ma ti rendi conto per un attimo che persona sei?*


E' una persona che ha sopportato  l'amante di suo marito che le suonava sotto casa. 
Solo questo la assolve anche se si fosse scopata 8 neri.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una persona che ha sopportato  l'amante di suo marito che le suonava sotto casa.
> Solo questo la assolve anche se si fosse scopata 8 neri.


be se valutiamo solo questo, lasciando da parte i figli, direi che per lei era una fortuna dato che aveva già trovato il suo principe,
doveva essere contenta, le si sarebbe aperta una strada libera, senza i soliti problemi delle separazioni, invece..
si è pure arrabbiata, un controsenso non ti pare?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> be se valutiamo solo questo, lasciando da parte i figli, direi che per lei era una fortuna dato che aveva già trovato il suo principe,
> doveva essere contenta, le si sarebbe aperta una strada libera, senza i soliti problemi delle separazioni, invece..
> si è pure arrabbiata, un controsenso non ti pare?


No. Non mi pare. La fai troppo semplicistica. 
E non hai idea di che cosa passi nella testa di una donna in certi momenti.
L'amante del marito che la minaccia...
Non hai idea della scossa che provoca.
Non ne hai idea.
E fa tirare cose fuori che  non immagini nemmeno di avere.


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

in quel momento lì ero terrorizzata dalla separazione, i bimbi erano molto piccoli e mi sento in colpa, adesso i bimbi son un pò più "grandini"... però io son sempre molto triste e confusa


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> in quel momento lì ero terrorizzata dalla separazione, i bimbi erano molto piccoli e mi sento in colpa, adesso i bimbi son un pò più "grandini"... *però io son sempre molto triste e confusa*


Che tu sia triste e confusa credo sia assolutamente normale, come è normale che nell'altra occasione tu fossi terrorizzata dalla separazione.

Quello che dice tuo marito lo sappiamo, ma il tuo "amante" che dice?
Ci sono due bimbi...


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai quante...sono molto espansive durante l'allatamento?
> Che ne sai tu di un campo di grano?
> Che ne sai tu di un amore un po' strano...
> 
> [video=youtube;JzAS2HI3eV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzAS2HI3eV0[/video]



Conte, sei molto ironico ultimamente sei innamorato?
forse di Orieta Berti era meglio <Fin che la barca va>
sostituendo barca con vacca


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Conte, sei molto ironico ultimamente sei innamorato?
> forse di Orieta Berti era meglio <Fin che la barca va>
> *sostituendo barca con vacca*


Questo non mi sembra sia da te.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ne ho lette tante di storie ma non finisco mai di schifarmi, pensare che tradivi mentre allattavi mi fa venire i brividi. (dato che hai scritto che hai un bambino di 3 anni e la storia è iniziata 2 anni fa)
> altro che separazione il tuo problema è un altro, è valutare x il bene dei tuoi figli se sei in grado di garantirgli una serenità nella crescita, dove lo lasciavi il bambino di un anno per appartarti con il tuo amante, sul seggiolino dell 'automobile?
> ma ti rendi conto per un attimo che persona sei?


...ballerino, ma perchè sei così spietato, così crudele...
ma perchè c'è un tempo biologico per tradire?
..se una è mamma non può tradire?
cosa c'entra con la maternità?
non vedi quanto sei legato alla figura della mamma chioccia, della mamma fedele?


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo non mi sembra sia da te.


no infatti orietta berti non la mettono in disco.


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

il mio amante dice che lui è pronto per me e per i miei due bimbi, io tra un mese avrei anche la possibilità di un appartamento per me e i bambini, lui dice che mi darebbe una mano


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> il mio amante dice che lui è pronto per me e per i miei due bimbi, io tra un mese avrei anche la possibilità di un appartamento per me e i bambini, lui dice che mi darebbe una mano


Ok.
Tu lavori? Potresti mantenere te e i tuoi bambini?
Tuo marito con il lavoro? Assegno di mantenimento?


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Tu lavori? Potresti mantenere te e i tuoi bambini?
> Tuo marito con il lavoro? Assegno di mantenimento?


io lavoro, mio marito è stato a casa senza cercare lavoro per un anno e mezzo, adesso ha un contratto di qualche mese...


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> io lavoro, mio marito è stato a casa senza cercare lavoro per un anno e mezzo, adesso ha un contratto di qualche mese...


Ok, quindi da quella parte marca male.
Da sola potresti mantenere te e i tuoi bimbi?
Direi di si visto che probabilmente hai mantenuto più o meno la famiglia per un anno e mezzo.
(pure uno che non cerca lavoro...Va beh)


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ballerino, ma perchè sei così spietato, così crudele...
> ma perchè c'è un tempo biologico per tradire?
> ..se una è mamma non può tradire?
> cosa c'entra con la maternità?
> non vedi quanto sei legato alla figura della mamma chioccia, della mamma fedele?


 credo che non ci sia più grande e puro amore, tra una madre e  suo figlio
 e quando vedo che l 'eogoismo prende il sopravvento anche su questa cosa 
 vado su tutte le furie!
 Penso ci sia poco tempo per tutti gli impegni che le persone hanno
 e mi fa strano che in quel poco tempo rimanente, cerchi altro 
invece di passarlo con i figli.  
Per me non è normale questa cosa.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo non mi sembra sia da te.


come fai tu a razionalizzare sempre tutto...
dovresti definirti più "utente algebrica" che romantica.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Conte, sei molto ironico ultimamente sei innamorato?
> forse di Orieta Berti era meglio <Fin che la barca va>
> sostituendo barca con vacca


ammazza..e la chiami ironia? non hai mai incontrato una persona veramente ironica allora...


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Non riesco a separarmi...quindi significa che ci stai provando?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> come fai tu a razionalizzare sempre tutto...
> dovresti definirti più "utente algebrica" che romantica.


Infatti romantica è assolutamente auto ironico.:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ammazza..e la chiami ironia? non hai mai incontrato una persona veramente ironica allora...


Angelo, sono curioso di sentire cosa ne pensi di questo 3D
scrivi scrivi


----------



## exStermy (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ammazza..e la chiami ironia? non hai mai incontrato una persona veramente ironica allora...


Me sa che anche lui era ironico ed intendesse ben altro...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Me sa che anche lui era ironico ed intendesse ben altro...
> 
> ahahahahah


chi il conte?
nono voleva essere ironico ma non ne è capace. l'ironia perlomeno fa sorridere. ergo, niente ironia. insomma...nun ja fa'


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Angelo, sono curioso di sentire cosa ne pensi di questo 3D
> scrivi scrivi


penso che dovrebbe separarsi. e che è una stronza che ha tradito il marito che è uno stronzo a sua volta. una coppia di stronzi non dovrebbe crescere insieme dei figli. cuntent?


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti romantica è assolutamente auto ironico.:mrgreen:


 secondo me sei una persona romantica , quello che ti frega è la razionalità che vivi intorno a te,
 che spegne il romaticismo appena lo accendi.


----------



## exStermy (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


e che devi fare....

a parte che hai fatto benissimo a pija' a calci la cacacazzi ed anzi dovevi farlo alla prima suonata di citofono, per me lasciare tuo marito e' d'uopo....

auguri ed occhio a non pagargli pure gli alimenti...


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> penso che dovrebbe separarsi. e che è una stronza che ha tradito il marito che è uno stronzo a sua volta. una coppia di stronzi non dovrebbe crescere insieme dei figli. cuntent?


grazie


----------



## exStermy (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> chi il conte?
> nono voleva essere ironico ma non ne è capace. l'ironia perlomeno fa sorridere. ergo, niente ironia. insomma...nun ja fa'


ballerino, che conte...

quello sappiamo gia' che e' tutto fuorche' ironico...

ahahahahah


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non riesco a separarmi...quindi significa che ci stai provando?


riprovarci lui lo chiede ma non riesco, a volte penso che i bambini adesso si meritano un po di tranquillità e una famiglia


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> grazie


prego. 

OT: se per caso penso che tu sia chi sei....e lasciamo in sospeso....e non chiedermelo tanto non ti rispondo...


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> riprovarci lui lo chiede ma non riesco, a volte penso che i bambini adesso si meritano un po di tranquillità e una famiglia


una famiglia non ipocrita. lo merita chiunque.


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> una famiglia non ipocrita. lo merita chiunque.


quindi tu dici di trovare il coraggio e buttarlo fuori casa o andarmene io?


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> quindi tu dici di trovare il coraggio e buttarlo fuori casa o andarmene io?


meglio che ve ne andate tutti e due, avrei in mente qualche  posto.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> quindi tu dici di trovare il coraggio e buttarlo fuori casa o andarmene io?


si.


----------



## exStermy (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> quindi tu dici di trovare il coraggio e buttarlo fuori casa o andarmene io?


ma la casa di chi e'?

se state in affitto e lui non ha un reddito stabile, anche se te ne vai tu e' come buttarlo fuori lo stesso...

situazione di merda, obbiettivamente...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Conte, sei molto ironico ultimamente sei innamorato?
> forse di Orieta Berti era meglio <Fin che la barca va>
> sostituendo barca con vacca


No era per dirti...
Senti pensa a danzare e a ballare...
E mettiti una bella tartaruga sugli inguini...
che non si sa mai dove volino le gambe delle ballerine no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la casa di chi e'?
> 
> se state in affitto e lui non ha un reddito stabile, anche se te ne vai tu e' come buttarlo fuori lo stesso...
> 
> situazione di merda, obbiettivamente...


la casa è di tutti e due e venderla in questo periodo è difficile...


----------



## aristocat (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una persona che ha sopportato  l'amante di suo marito che le suonava sotto casa.
> Solo questo la assolve anche se si fosse scopata 8 neri.


 :up:


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> :up:


quoti per femminismo o per il razzismo?
ci sono tutti in questa frase .


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> quoti per femminismo o per il razzismo?
> ci sono tutti in questa frase .


Madonna come sei ottuso.
ma che razzismo.
Era un simbolo sessuale il nero visto che le hai dato della madre snaturata e sessuomane.
E il nero ti ricordo che voci narrano ce l'abbiano grosso. Molto grosso.
E quindi era un aggravante.

Paraocchi a manetta quando si parla di sesso, mamme e scopate diveramenti fedeli.

Che fatica oggi...
Ho promesso di essere buona...


----------



## aristocat (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella

se ho capito bene anche il tuo amante è impegnato e in fondo state bene così. Mantenete in piedi il matrimonio per i figli piccoli e per tanti vincoli economici e sociali che non avete voglia di sciogliere. 

Non separarti se non ti va, nessuno ti punta una pistola contro. Ma sia chiaro che, se rimani, non lo fai per ricominciare daccapo con tuo marito, visto che è finita da quel po'. 
Non è solo per amore che si manda avanti un matrimonio, e questo è giusto ammetterlo con sé stessi.

Va da sè che non sei obbligata a svelare a tuo marito che hai un amante, molto più discreto e tranquillo di quella pazza squilibrata che ha frequentato lui. Quelli in fondo sono fatti tuoi, che non aggiungono e non tolgono nulla a quel simulacro che è oggi il tuo matrimonio.

se non ti separi, è una scelta rispettabilissima, ancorché non condivisibile da alcuni.
in bocca al lupo.

ari


----------



## aristocat (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> quoti per femminismo o per il razzismo?
> ci sono tutti in questa frase .


Non è questione di femminismo perché se invece di "raffaella" fosse entrato "raffaello" avrei approvato lo stesso.
per la storia degli 8 neri: anatomicamente sono più "forniti" da quel punto di vista, e questo in un tradimento può avere il suo perché


----------



## aristocat (19 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> raffaella
> 
> se ho capito bene anche il tuo amante è impegnato e in fondo state bene così. Mantenete in piedi il matrimonio per i figli piccoli e per tanti vincoli economici e sociali che non avete voglia di sciogliere.
> 
> ...


 No, scusa raffaella, ho riletto meglio. Il tuo amante cambierebbe vita per stare con te e i bambini.
Tuo marito non ha una vera autonomia finanziaria. C'è il rischio che - separandoti - tu debba pagargli un assegno come coniuge debole.
Che dire, valuta tu.... In ogni caso, già è tanto se vi liberate dall'ipocrisia alla "ma sì, ricominciamo, in fondo possiamo cancellare tutto e ricostruire daccapo"....


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna come sei ottuso.
> ma che razzismo.
> Era un simbolo sessuale il nero visto che le hai dato della madre snaturata e sessuomane.
> E il nero ti ricordo che voci narrano ce l'abbiano grosso. Molto grosso.
> ...



meglio i paraocchi, che cercare sempre  razionalità in mezzo al caos per non dire peggio
se essere una persona ottusa significa avere dei valori allora lo sono.
Se su una storia come questa non vedi la mancanza di rispetto per i bambini, non altro da dire.
Poi ti definisci diversamente fedele, con mentalità molto aperta razionale,
ma alla fine i tuoi tradimenti li nascondi bene con il tuo compagno chissà perchè,
furbetta mia 
portali alla luce, mettili a conoscenza al tuo compagno poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> meglio i paraocchi, che cercare sempre  razionalità in mezzo al caos per non dire peggio
> se essere una persona ottusa significa avere dei valori allora lo sono.
> Se su una storia come questa non vedi la mancanza di rispetto per i bambini, non altro da dire.
> Poi ti definisci diversamente fedele, con mentalità molto aperta razionale,
> ...


Prima di risponderti mi devi dire dove hai visto il razzismo nella mia frase.
Poi ti rispondo al resto.
Hai lanciato un accusa.
Motivala.


----------



## aristocat (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> meglio i paraocchi, che cercare sempre  razionalità in mezzo al caos per non dire peggio
> se essere una persona ottusa significa avere dei valori allora lo sono.
> Se su una storia come questa non vedi la mancanza di rispetto per i bambini, non altro da dire.
> Poi ti definisci diversamente fedele, con mentalità molto aperta razionale,
> ...


 cosa c'entra la vicenda personale di raffaella con le scelte di Tebe? qui non si parla del privato di Tebe ma di altro, stay in topic, pls


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> cosa c'entra la vicenda personale di raffaella con le scelte di Tebe? qui non si parla del privato di Tebe ma di altro, stay in topic, pls


senti avvocato delle donne, dal momento che si parlava in modo personale nei mie confronti, mi è sembrato doveroso rispondere.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima di risponderti mi devi dire dove hai visto il razzismo nella mia frase.
> Poi ti rispondo al resto.
> Hai lanciato un accusa.
> Motivala.


 era sufficente dire, "anche se avesse fatto orgie con 8 persone o superdotati " senza nominare neri.
 la  frase è  un pò ambigua  anche se aggiusta con il fatto della superdotazione.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> era sufficente dire, "anche se avesse fatto orgie con 8 persone o superdotati " senza nominare neri.
> la  frase è  un pò ambigua  anche se aggiusta con il fatto della superdotazione.


E' ambigua per te probabilmente che dove vedi sesso bisogna esorcizzarti


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


Carissima, mi spiace molto per quello che stai vivendo e posso capirti. Anch'io ho alle spalle 2 anni e mezzo turbolenti, nei quali io e mio marito ci siamo fatti un gran male, pur volendoci un mondo di bene. Anch'io sono cresciuta con lui e so quanto sia profondo il legame che unisce due persone che sono diventate adulte fianco a fianco.

Ora mi trovo in mezzo a una crisi nera, nerissima. Anche per me la separazione resta un'ipotesi possibile. Perchè quando si passa il tempo a tradirsi è evidente che qualcosa non funziona. Che si ha la testa da un'altra parte.

Posso chiederti se tu riusciresti, ora come ora, a rinunciare al tuo amante e alla tua vita 'altrove' per impegnarti seriamente a ricostruire il tuo matrimonio? E' concepibile per te? Io in questo momento non ce la farei, non riuscirei a rimettere tutti e due i piedi nel mio matrimonio... mio marito lo sa bene e forse, finalmente, ci sta facendo i conti.

Come vedi posso esserti di poco aiuto... posso solo offrirti la mia solidarietà.


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Carissima, mi spiace molto per quello che stai vivendo e posso capirti. Anch'io ho alle spalle 2 anni e mezzo turbolenti, nei quali io e mio marito ci siamo fatti un gran male, pur volendoci un mondo di bene. Anch'io sono cresciuta con lui e so quanto sia profondo il legame che unisce due persone che sono diventate adulte fianco a fianco.
> 
> Ora mi trovo in mezzo a una crisi nera, nerissima. Anche per me la separazione resta un'ipotesi possibile. Perchè quando si passa il tempo a tradirsi è evidente che qualcosa non funziona. Che si ha la testa da un'altra parte.
> 
> ...


quando sono in casa con lui, lo guardo e lo odio ferocemente. lui e l'altra mi hanno davvero umiliato e lui mi ha fatto sentire sempre un po stupida e sbagliata. poi penso che anche io lo sto tradendo da due anni e mi sembra pazzesco. quando però stiamo bene con i bimbi io allontano sempre il mio amore senza capire perchè, forse penso di dover vivere da sola il dolore del mio matrimonio


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> quando sono in casa con lui, lo guardo e lo odio ferocemente. lui e l'altra mi hanno davvero umiliato e lui mi ha fatto sentire sempre un po stupida e sbagliata. poi penso che anche io lo sto tradendo da due anni e mi sembra pazzesco. quando però stiamo bene con i bimbi io allontano sempre il mio amore senza capire perchè, forse penso di dover *vivere da sola il dolore del mio matrimonio*


Minchiate autopunenti che rendono solo infelice te e chi ti sta vicino.
Figli compresi.

Sono figlia di genitori infelici. 
Che non hanno mai detto di essere infelici.
Ma le parole non avrebbero aggiunto nulla a quello che i e miei fratelli avvertivamo.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> quando sono in casa con lui, lo guardo e lo odio ferocemente. lui e l'altra mi hanno davvero umiliato e lui mi ha fatto sentire sempre un po stupida e sbagliata. poi penso che anche io lo sto tradendo da due anni e mi sembra pazzesco. quando però stiamo bene con i bimbi io allontano sempre il mio amore senza capire perchè, forse penso di dover vivere da sola* il dolore del mio matrimonio*


Ma il matrimonio non può, non deve essere doloroso. O almeno non per sempre. Penso che tutti abbiamo il diritto di provare ad essere felici, anche se l'incertezza, la possibilità di non riuscirci, fa paura.

A volte viene da pensare che sia meglio un'infelicità familiare con cui si è abituati a convivere piuttosto che un'infelicità nuova, tutta da metabolizzare... ma non so quanto sia giusto questo tipo di ragionamento.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' ambigua per te probabilmente che dove vedi sesso bisogna esorcizzarti


 sicuramente se ne poteva fare a meno di scrivere neri non credi?



 riguardo la storia, io sto sempre dalla parte dei bambini
 e mai dalla parte egoistica di genitori,
 i figli non si fanno tanto per farli vanno amati sempre!

 ci sono genitori che dedicano tutta la  vita, per i loro
 figli e lo fanno per tutto l' amore che provano,
 non diranno mai che  sacrificano la loro vita 
 questo è riservato solo alle persone egoistiche,
 che si ricordano di loro solo nelle separazioni
 come scuse o compromessi.
 a me questa ipocrisia se permetti mi fa molto schifo.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sicuramente se ne poteva fare a meno di scrivere neri non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e come la metti con quei figli (e parlo in prima persona) che preferirebbero/avrebbero preferito due genitori separati?


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sicuramente se ne poteva fare a meno di scrivere neri non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e poi ricordiamoci che ci sono anche figli molto egoisti.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima di risponderti mi devi dire dove hai visto il razzismo nella mia frase.
> Poi ti rispondo al resto.
> Hai lanciato un accusa.
> Motivala.


ti ho risposto, vediamo se adesso tu rispondi al resto o ti defili come al solito


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *sicuramente se ne poteva fare a meno di scrivere neri non credi?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No non lo credo assolutamente.

E per quanto riguarda l'ipocrisia che tu vedi. Mi spiace io non la vedo.
E per il secondo neretto.
Devi avere un inferno dentro per vedere in questa mamma tutto quello che hai scritto fino ad ora.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2012)

In sicilia c'è un detto che dice così, vuoi a vutti china e a mugghieri mbriaca. 

Eventualmente qualche siciliano la vuole tradurre può farlo, per quello che mi riguarda, qua posso soltanto leggere e basta. E ciò m'abbasta e m'assuprecchia.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e poi ricordiamoci che ci sono anche figli molto egoisti.


 si si ci sono figli molto egoisti,  sono gli stessi che poi diventano genitori e non smettono di esserlo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ti ho risposto, vediamo se adesso tu rispondi al resto *o ti defili come al solito*


Mi defilo "come al solito" perchè il livello di questa conversazione è diventato troppo basso per i miei standard.
E alla mia età posso oltre che permettermi di dirlo. Anche di farlo.
Se poi la controparte sei tu.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No non lo credo assolutamente.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda l'ipocrisia che tu vedi. Mi spiace io non la vedo.
> E per il secondo neretto.
> Devi avere un inferno dentro per vedere in questa mamma tutto quello che hai scritto fino ad ora.


il problema è proprio quello vedo una mamma solo nell 'anagrafica
sarà perchè quando il bambino aveva un anno 
lei si divertiva a fare altro.
L'inferno non ce l 'ho dentro ma fuori in quello che vedo in giro
non mi tengo neutrale, prendo posizione.


cmq ancora non hai risposto defilatrice


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi defilo "come al solito" perchè il livello di questa conversazione è diventato troppo basso per i miei standard.
> E alla mia età posso oltre che permettermi di dirlo. Anche di farlo.
> Se poi la controparte sei tu.



queste sono solo scuse, non importa se non mi rispodi l 'importante è che io e te abbiamo capito.
e quando ti defili non parlo di quando scrivi con me,
ma lo noto che lo fai sistematicamente anche con gli altri
quando le domande diventano scomode.
Ho  solo 24 anni,  ti assicuro sono vissuti come 2 vite di una persona normale.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> queste sono solo scuse, non importa se non mi rispodi l 'importante è che io e te abbiamo capito.
> e quando ti defili non parlo di quando scrivi con me,
> *ma lo noto che lo fai sistematicamente anche con gli altri*
> *quando le domande diventano scomode.*
> Ho  solo 24 anni,  ti assicuro sono vissuti come 2 vite di una persona normale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia Tebe, ma non ti senti oppressa dall'ombra di cotanta esperienza?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Minchia Tebe, ma non ti senti oppressa dall'ombra di cotanta esperienza?


In effetti mi sento...inadeguata ecco.
Anche tu un pò vero?


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ridi ridi che ti passa...


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ridi ridi che ti passa...



questo si che è di livello alto,
buona serata,


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti mi sento...inadeguata ecco.
> Anche tu un pò vero?


Terribilmente.
Rendermi conto che più del doppio di età non mi ha portato a nemmeno l'ombra di cotanta sagagacia, saggezza, sapienza.......sa'rcazzo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Terribilmente.
> Rendermi conto che più del doppio di età non mi ha portato a nemmeno l'ombra di cotanta sagagacia, saggezza, sapienza.......*sa'rcazzo.*


Soprattutto...


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> si si ci sono figli molto egoisti,  sono gli stessi che poi diventano genitori e non smettono di esserlo.


non smettono di essere figli o genitori?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> il problema è proprio quello vedo una mamma solo nell 'anagrafica
> sarà perchè quando il bambino aveva un anno
> lei si divertiva a fare altro.


Come fai a giudicare un genitore con toni tanto duri? Hai idea di quanto sia doloroso vivere in un matrimonio infelice quando si hanno dei figli? Che sensi di colpa assalgono una madre che si rende conto di aver fallito come moglie? Del conflitto che si apre tra la voglia di seppellire i propri sentimenti e l'esigenza di farli uscire allo scoperto?

Una madre prima di tutto è una donna. E una donna può sbagliare. Ma non per questo è giusto dire che non è una vera madre... questa è una crudeltà, una cosa bruttissima da dire.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Come fai a giudicare un genitore con toni tanto duri? Hai idea di quanto sia doloroso vivere in un matrimonio infelice quando si hanno dei figli? Che sensi di colpa assalgono una madre che si rende conto di aver fallito come moglie? Del conflitto che si apre tra la voglia di seppellire i propri sentimenti e l'esigenza di farli uscire allo scoperto?
> 
> Una madre prima di tutto è una donna. E una donna può sbagliare. Ma non per questo è giusto dire che non è una vera madre... questa è una crudeltà, una cosa bruttissima da dire.



si si molte volte li seppelliscono  come a cogne.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> si si molte volte li seppelliscono  come a cogne.


Quindi paragoni una donna che ha un amante con figli piccoli a una madre che uccide il suo bambino?

Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi paragoni una donna che ha un amante con figli piccoli a una madre che uccide il suo bambino?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


ballerino non è capace di fare nessun distinguo...purtroppo per lui...


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi paragoni una donna che ha un amante con figli piccoli a una madre che uccide il suo bambino?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


Ti farò una domanda diretta quando tua figlia o tuo figlio ( non so se hai maschi o femmine)
aveva un anno ti sarebbe mai passato per la testa di avere una storia?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ballerino non è capace di fare nessun distinguo...purtroppo per lui...


Ho capito, ma deve rendersi conto che per una madre, sicuramente già piena di sensi di colpa, leggere certe cose è come prendere un calcio nello stomaco.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma deve rendersi conto che per una madre, sicuramente già piena di sensi di colpa, leggere certe cose è come prendere un calcio nello stomaco.


E' quello che vuole.
Fare male. Come i peggiori moralisti. E come un codardo colpisce le persone già in terra


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

caro ballerino credo che adesso tu stia esagerando, non conosci nulla ne di me ne della mia storia e forse parlano di più le tue storie o le tue paure che i tuoi giudizi così affrettati e giovani: comunque ho avuto la sfortuna di una seconda gravidanza pervasa da un'enorme tristezza e penso che se non avessi incontrato un uomo meraviglioso sarei stata molto peggio e i miei bambini ne avrebbero risentito molto di più... non ho capito perchè continui a pensare che i miei bambini abbiano subito un male infinito... stai parlando dei miei figli o di te?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ti farò una domanda diretta quando tua figlia o tuo figlio ( non so se hai maschi o femmine)
> aveva un anno ti sarebbe mai passato per la testa di avere una storia?


Sono stata corteggiata per un anno da un collega, giovane e bello tra l'altro, quando mia figlia aveva solo 3 mesi. Mio marito si stava rivelando un pessimo padre, mi ha lasciata sola emotivamente nel mio ruolo di mamma, mi faceva scenate di gelosia perchè si sentiva escluso... e sì, quando questo ragazzo mi toccava provavo un grande desiderio di andarci a letto. Ho faticato molto a non farlo.

Non è che quando allatti gli ormoni vadano in vacanza. E nemmeno i sentimenti. Una madre non vive in simbiosi con suo figlio. C'è una realtà intorno fatta di delusioni, scazzi e momenti no. E si possono fare scelte sbagliate.
Io non l'ho fatto perchè ancora amavo molto mio marito. Ma posso capire che chi non ama davvero possa cadere. Non dico che sia una bella cosa, ma può capitare e io non sono nessuno per giudicare la vita di un altro.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma deve rendersi conto che per una madre, sicuramente già piena di sensi di colpa, leggere certe cose è come prendere un calcio nello stomaco.


lo so ma che ci puoi fare? hai diverse opzioni..non leggerlo, contrastarlo con la logica, mandarlo a cagare o insultarlo...o magari tutte e 4 le cose:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma deve rendersi conto che per una madre, sicuramente già piena di sensi di colpa, leggere certe cose è come prendere un calcio nello stomaco.


sensi di colpa? gli sbagli sono  ammessi,  portarli avanti anni e anni no,
tirare fuori i sensi di colpa  quando sii arrivara ad una scelta inevitabile,
mi sembra riduttivo.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono stata corteggiata per un anno da un collega, giovane e bello tra l'altro, quando mia figlia aveva solo 3 mesi. Mio marito si stava rivelando un pessimo padre, mi ha lasciata sola emotivamente nel mio ruolo di mamma, mi faceva scenate di gelosia perchè si sentiva escluso... e sì, quando questo ragazzo mi toccava provavo un grande desiderio di andarci a letto. Ho faticato molto a non farlo.
> 
> Non è che quando allatti gli ormoni vadano in vacanza. E nemmeno i sentimenti. Una madre non vive in simbiosi con suo figlio. C'è una realtà intorno fatta di delusioni, scazzi e momenti no. E si possono fare scelte sbagliate.
> Io non l'ho fatto perchè ancora amavo molto mio marito. Ma posso capire che chi non ama davvero possa cadere. Non dico che sia una bella cosa, ma può capitare e io non sono nessuno per giudicare la vita di un altro.


però..però...se non ami davvero qualcuno non ci fai dei figli...non credi?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> lo so ma che ci puoi fare? hai diverse opzioni..non leggerlo, contrastarlo con la logica, mandarlo a cagare o insultarlo...o magari tutte e 4 le cose:mrgreen:


Io provo a dialogare... ma non escludo di mandarcelo alla fine eh. Alla fine la pazienza la perdo anch'io.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io provo a dialogare... ma non escludo di mandarcelo alla fine eh. Alla fine la pazienza la perdo anch'io.


che ne dici se cambiamo avatar una volta tanto?
tipo:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> però..però...se non ami davvero qualcuno non ci fai dei figli...non credi?


Non lo so, io i miei figli li ho fatti amando molto mio marito. Ma le vite sono tutte diverse... qualcuno a volte non si rende nemmeno conto di aver smesso di amare il proprio marito o la propria moglie... e ha bisogno di sbatterci il muso.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Tu lavori? Potresti mantenere te e i tuoi bambini?
> Tuo marito con il lavoro? Assegno di mantenimento?


Cioè diamo per scontato che lei può andare a vivere pacificamente con l'amante con i figli mentre il marito paga gli alimenti e si fa un culo così? ma siamo messi bene! Lei può benissimo andare a vivere da sola e spartire i figli con il marito come è giusto che sia, quando non ci sono i figli può avere il diritto di vedere l'amante, ma quando ci sono i figli che sono piccoli, sti cazzi!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so, io i miei figli li ho fatti amando molto mio marito. Ma le vite sono tutte diverse... qualcuno a volte non si rende nemmeno conto di aver smesso di amare il proprio marito o la propria moglie... e ha bisogno di sbatterci il muso.


ragazzi però non è che col fatto che siamo esseri umani e quindi fallibili è scusabile qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che ne dici se cambiamo avatar una volta tanto?
> tipo:
> View attachment 4638
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che tenerezza!


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una madre prima di tutto è una donna. E una donna può sbagliare. Ma non per questo è giusto dire che non è una vera madre... questa è una crudeltà, una cosa bruttissima da dire.


Sbagliare è un conto, ma questa ha erseverato, questa non è una donna decente, può essere una buona madre, ma spero, davvero spero che non le salti in quella malnata testa di far conoscere i suoi figli a quel coglione dell'amante.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che tenerezza!


vero, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ragazzi però non è che col fatto che siamo esseri umani e quindi fallibili è scusabile qualsiasi cosa...


Ma perchè? Scusiamo sempre chi danneggia, no? Ma poi chi rimane li con i cocci rotti gli diciamo che deve farsene una ragione per pigliarlo in culo. Ed è questo che è alquanto insopportabile.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono stata corteggiata per un anno da un collega, giovane e bello tra l'altro, quando mia figlia aveva solo 3 mesi. Mio marito si stava rivelando un pessimo padre, mi ha lasciata sola emotivamente nel mio ruolo di mamma, mi faceva scenate di gelosia perchè si sentiva escluso... e sì, quando questo ragazzo mi toccava provavo un grande desiderio di andarci a letto. Ho faticato molto a non farlo.
> 
> Non è che quando allatti gli ormoni vadano in vacanza. E nemmeno i sentimenti. Una madre non vive in simbiosi con suo figlio. C'è una realtà intorno fatta di delusioni, scazzi e momenti no. E si possono fare scelte sbagliate.
> Io non l'ho fatto perchè ancora amavo molto mio marito. Ma posso capire che chi non ama davvero possa cadere. Non dico che sia una bella cosa, ma può capitare e io non sono nessuno per giudicare la vita di un altro.


Parli di amore verso tuo marito, verso tua figlia invece?
quando avevi una figlia di 3 mesi non vedevi l' ora di correre da lei?
Vedendo quello che scrivi solitamente, + o - mi sono fatto un idea su di te, credo  che non vedevi l 'ora di riabbracciarla ogni giorno
tua figlia,  se lo neghi è solo per darmi torto.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Scusiamo sempre chi danneggia, no? Ma poi chi rimane li con i cocci rotti gli diciamo che deve farsene una ragione per pigliarlo in culo. Ed è questo che è alquanto insopportabile.


ma certo...detto questo questa è una coppia mal assortita e il fatto che abbia tradito un marito e che a sua volta sia stata tradita non signific anche sia una cattiva madre...infatti un cattivo assortimento , per me, andrebbe cambiato...


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ragazzi però non è che col fatto che siamo esseri umani e quindi fallibili è scusabile qualsiasi cosa...


Non sto dicendo che sia scusabile tutto. Ma non mi piace che chi commette degli sbagli venga lapidato.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che sia scusabile tutto. Ma non mi piace che chi commette degli sbagli venga lapidato.


dipende dagli sbagli e dall'atteggiamento di chi questo errore commette...se mi vieni a dire allegramente e fieramente che sei sposato/a e vuoi tenerti una famiglia e senza motivi apparenti  scoparti chiunque o comunque anche una sola persona  altro che lapidazione...sono riuscito a spiegarmi? non mi sembra questo il caso e quindi (perlomeno io) non passo alla lapidazione...


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Parli di amore verso tuo marito, verso tua figlia invece?
> quando avevi una figlia di 3 mesi non vedevi l' ora di correre da lei?
> Vedendo quello che scrivi solitamente, + o - mi sono fatto un idea su di te, credo  che non vedevi l 'ora di riabbracciarla ogni giorno
> tua figlia,  se lo neghi è solo per darmi torto.


Ma certo che correvo da lei. Anche perchè beveva solo il latte dal mio seno e lo faceva ogni 2-3 ore, perciò uscivo dal lavoro correndo come una pazza perchè la immaginavo urlante e disperata 

Però, passato qualche mese, come donna ho sentito l'esigenza di riappropriarmi di qualche mio spazio. Ogni tanto uscivo a cena coi miei colleghi o con le amiche... insomma, il mondo non ha smesso di esistere solo perchè sono diventata madre. Ed è giusto che sia così.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dipende dagli sbagli e dall'atteggiamento di chi questo errore commette...se mi vieni a dire allegramente e fieramente che sei sposato/a e vuoi tenerti una famiglia e senza motivi apparenti  scoparti chiunque o comunque anche una sola persona  altro che lapidazione...sono riuscito a spiegarmi? *non mi sembra questo il caso *e quindi (perlomeno io) non passo alla lapidazione...


Ecco, allora siamo d'accordo.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Scusiamo sempre chi danneggia, no? Ma poi chi rimane li con i cocci rotti gli diciamo che deve farsene una ragione per pigliarlo in culo. Ed è questo che è alquanto insopportabile.


in senso assoluto sono d'accordo con te. ci sono dei distinguo però...le situazioni, gli ATTEGGIAMENTI, le motivazioni....la mia personale distinzione è la compostezza dei traditori che ne parlano come se stessero andano al bar a prendersi un amaro montenegro...e durante il tragitto discutano quanto sia salutare, di gradevole sapore, odore, consistenza il suddetto amaro...


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo che correvo da lei. Anche perchè beveva solo il latte dal mio seno e lo faceva ogni 2-3 ore, perciò uscivo dal lavoro correndo come una pazza perchè la immaginavo urlante e disperata
> 
> Però, passato qualche mese, come donna ho sentito l'esigenza di riappropriarmi di qualche mio spazio. Ogni tanto uscivo a cena coi miei colleghi o con le amiche... insomma, il mondo non ha smesso di esistere solo perchè sono diventata madre. Ed è giusto che sia così.


Comunque anche gli uomini che provolano con le donne, che hanno i figli neonati , li considero indecenti senza scrupoli, brutte persone.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Scusiamo sempre chi danneggia, no? Ma poi chi rimane li con i cocci rotti gli diciamo che deve farsene una ragione per pigliarlo in culo. Ed è questo che è alquanto insopportabile.


Mica vero...
Pensa che bene che stanno le persone che con assoluta calma...dicono..ok hai rotto un vaso...pazienza...me ne compero un altro.


----------



## ballerino (19 Maggio 2012)

ora vado fuori a cena, buona cena e buona serata a tutti


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero...
> Pensa che bene che stanno le persone che con assoluta calma...dicono..ok hai rotto un vaso...pazienza...me ne compero un altro.


o quelli che si tengono quello rotto e comunque quello nuovo se lo comperano lo stesso...come te...nessuna differenza


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Comunque anche gli uomini che provolano con le donne, che hanno i figli neonati , li considero indecenti senza scrupoli, brutte persone.


Il mio collega in effetti era davvero indecente. Molto sensuale, ma esagerato. Ricordo che alla fine dell'anno passato a lavorare insieme fece un commento su quanto fossero belle le mie tette all'inizio dell'allattamento :unhappy:

Era senza vergogna e ha fatto di tutto per farmi capitolare... e ti dirò che sono contenta di non averlo fatto. Mi sarei sentita uno schifo e lui magari avrebbe voltato pagina salutandomi con una pacca sulle spalle.


----------



## raffaella (19 Maggio 2012)

non ho mai pensato di andare a vivere dall'amante con i figli e in questi mesi mio marito l'ho mantenuto io... poi sono stata io a corteggiare il mio amante perchè mi sono proprio innamorata


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Comunque anche gli uomini che provolano con le donne, che hanno i figli neonati , li considero indecenti senza scrupoli, brutte persone.


Ma ascolta una cosa...
Tu vedi le donne dal punto di vista del lattante.
Il lattante non gliene frega un casso di chi è sua madre, e di che cosa ha nella testa, gliene frega solo che la tetta sia sempre piena quando lui la succhia.

In altre parole...
Gli uomini provolano con le donne, quando le percepiscono come donne, e magari neanche sanno che hai dei neonati...perchè mica una si mette lì davanti a te uomo...e ti dice...spetta che c'è qua il bambino che deve ciucciar la tetta...no?

Una donna interagisce con il mondo esterno a seconda dei ruoli che ricopre...quando è con te infante sarà la tua adorata mammina...tutta zio pino...di Francesco Salvi memoria...quando incrocia o amici o colleghi o altri uomini...è una donna...

Sole ti ha detto che gli ormoni non vanno in vacanza...e ha raccontato una sua difficoltà...no?
Mi pare che abbia detto le cose così come sono...no?

Un uomo broccola una donna per il semplice fatto che lei gli piace no?
Non c'entra un casso se è single, sposata, vedova, separata, mamma...non mamma...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Lui vede una persona che gli interessa.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> non ho mai pensato di andare a vivere dall'amante con i figli e in questi mesi mio marito l'ho mantenuto io... poi sono stata io a corteggiare il mio amante perchè mi sono proprio innamorata


mah....se sei innamorata devi mollare tuo marito e seguire quello che provi...se sei innamorata di un altro non puoi esserlo di tuo marito e per quanto poco possa sapere io mi sembrate due incoscienti, ma che meritano come tutti di essere felici...tu con l'uomo che ami e lui con chiunque altro, anche un dobermann.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> o quelli che si tengono quello rotto e comunque quello nuovo se lo comperano lo stesso...come te...nessuna differenza


no io prendo vaso rotto...e butto nelle immondizie...
Che me ne faccio di un vaso rotto?
Quando ho la possibilità di comperarmene uno nuovo e più bello?


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta una cosa...
> Tu vedi le donne dal punto di vista del lattante.
> Il lattante non gliene frega un casso di chi è sua madre, e di che cosa ha nella testa, gliene frega solo che la tetta sia sempre piena quando lui la succhia.
> 
> ...


gli animali, per te si è come degli animali e basta...ed è offensivo per chiunque non si comporta come un animale...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> gli animali, per te si è come degli animali e basta...ed è offensivo per chiunque non si comporta come un animale...


Io ho le mie categorie.
Tu le tue.
Perchè non rispetti quelle altrui e vedi possibili solo le tue?

Io guardo alle donne non secondo il loro rango o status, ma solo come a persone.
E non ho mai avuto nessun incidente.

Da come le conosco io, se hanno un coniuge, e non intendono finire in certi discorsi, sanno come comportarsi, ma mai visto in vita mia, una che mi sbatta in faccia la fede nuziale...

Ma una cosa te la confido, in genere, io tendo a fuggire le donne che fanno troppe lamentele sul loro marito, perchè mi viene in mente che anche mia moglie potrebbe fare altrettanto e non mi piacerebbe....

Poi quando invece di dare ragione a loro...difendo a spada tratta i loro mariti...sparisce subito l'incanto...e girano i tacchi...


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho le mie categorie.
> Tu le tue.
> Perchè non rispetti quelle altrui e vedi possibili solo le tue?
> 
> ...


me' cojoni....l'anaffettività al potere...o meglio l'affettività a cazzi propri, che poi è lo stesso...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> me' cojoni....l'anaffettività al potere...o meglio l'affettività a cazzi propri, che poi è lo stesso...


Beh qui si dice che ognuno ama a proprio modo
QUi si dice che ognuno sente a proprio modo
Qui solo sgli stupidi credono che il loro modo sia oggettivo e lìunico possibile
CHi pensa così...raccatta su sempre i medesimi risultati no? 

Come essere empatici con gli altri se non si cercano di comprendere le loro ragioni?

Si finisce per essere solo anti patici...

Ma io sto solo con le persone som patiche...capisci?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh qui si dice che ognuno ama a proprio modo
> QUi si dice che ognuno sente a proprio modo
> Qui solo sgli stupidi credono che il loro modo sia oggettivo e lìunico possibile
> CHi pensa così...raccatta su sempre i medesimi risultati no?
> ...


io capisco fin troppo bene...e quello che capisco è che sei un poveraccio:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> non ho mai pensato di andare a vivere dall'amante con i figli e in questi mesi mio marito l'ho mantenuto io... poi sono stata io a corteggiare il mio amante perchè mi sono proprio innamorata


ciao
ho letto la tua storia molto complicata come tutte del resto, spero che per la tua serenità tu riesca a prendere una decisione e a parlare con tuo marito
una sola  considerazione, a mio modo di vedere tu non lo hai mantenuto tuo marito,, ma hai condiviso con lui quello che in una famiglia è di tutti, dove decade il concetto di mio o tuo
in bocca al lupo


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> gli animali, per te si è come degli animali e basta...ed è offensivo per chiunque non si comporta come un animale...


Molti animali tendono a formare delle coppie stabili per tutta la vita!

Ad esempio monogami sono quasi tutti gli uccelli, pesci … 
infatti per molti uccelli, come le aquile, la fedeltà è la caratteristica fondamentale della loro vita di coppia. 

sienne


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è questione di femminismo perché se invece di "raffaella" fosse entrato "raffaello" avrei approvato lo stesso.
> per la storia degli 8 neri: anatomicamente sono più "forniti" da quel punto di vista, e questo in un tradimento può avere il suo perché


...non è assolutamente così....


----------



## aristocat (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non è assolutamente così....


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non è assolutamente così....


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


...la storia dei neri, una cazzata! hanno il muscolo sospensorio più allungato... e questo fa sembrare...
per mia "esperienza personale" pure le misure non c'entrano un cazzo, semmai la "bravura", ma anche qui ci sono parecchi "distinguo"....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Maggio 2012)

Ho capito.
E' come durante la guerra nel Vietnam quando venivano lanciati con gli aerei sui paesi migliaia di preservativi enormi come elementi di guerra psicologica.
I paesi africani, non potendosi permettere altrettanta azione, mandano qui da noi solo quelli con il nerchione elefantiaco, e noi ci convinciamo che sia la regola!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...la storia dei neri, una cazzata! hanno il muscolo sospensorio più allungato... e questo fa sembrare...
> per *mia "esperienza personale" pure le misure *non c'entrano un cazzo, semmai la "bravura", ma anche qui ci sono parecchi "distinguo"....







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...la storia dei neri, una cazzata! hanno il muscolo sospensorio più allungato... e questo fa sembrare...
> per mia "esperienza personale" pure le misure non c'entrano un cazzo, semmai la "bravura", ma anche qui ci sono parecchi "distinguo"....


Sulla tua esperienza personale non indago, pero' me ricordo gli slogan di quanno ero giovine...:

Col dito, col dito l'orgasmo e' garantito!!

risposta:

Col cazzo, col cazzo e' tutto un altro andazzo!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...Simy, Simy.... 'azzo hai capito???!!!!?????


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Simy, Simy.... 'azzo hai capito???!!!!?????



e allora spiegati perchè non sono stata l'unica a fraintendere!


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora spiegati perchè non sono stata l'unica a fraintendere!


...premetto che negli spogliatoi di mezzo mondo, ne ho visti parecchi de sti "negroni"... è meglio lasciar perdere, semmai date un occhiata ai Russi!!!!
per "mia esperienza personale", mia moglie mi ha tradito e fatto cornuto, se fosse stato per quello avrei potuto
dormire sogni tranquilli....


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sulla tua esperienza personale non indago, pero' me ricordo gli slogan di quanno ero giovine...:
> 
> Col dito, col dito l'orgasmo e' garantito!!
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sulla tua esperienza personale non indago, pero' me ricordo gli slogan di quanno ero giovine...:
> 
> Col dito, col dito l'orgasmo e' garantito!!
> 
> ...


...sempre dalla parte delle donne tu, eh?


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sempre dalla parte delle donne tu, eh?


ooooohhhh iessssss....

pero' preferibilmente dentro....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...premetto che negli spogliatoi di mezzo mondo, ne ho visti parecchi de sti "negroni"... è meglio lasciar perdere, semmai date un occhiata ai Russi!!!!
> per "mia esperienza personale", mia moglie mi ha tradito e fatto cornuto, se fosse stato per quello avrei potuto
> dormire sogni tranquilli....


ce l'hanno a falce e martello?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...premetto che negli spogliatoi di mezzo mondo, ne ho visti parecchi de sti "negroni"... è meglio lasciar perdere, semmai date un occhiata ai Russi!!!!
> per "mia esperienza personale", mia moglie mi ha tradito e fatto cornuto, se fosse stato per quello avrei potuto
> dormire sogni tranquilli....



massimo 5 negroni altrimenti si rischia il coma etilico


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> massimo 5 negroni altrimenti si rischia il coma etilico


Difatti io alle donne offro sempre un "bianco secco".


(io )


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Difatti io alle donne offro sempre un "bianco secco".
> 
> 
> (io )



ma dai non fare diete troppo drastiche
un bianco corposo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai non fare diete troppo drastiche
> un bianco corposo?


Con l'avanzare dell'età sta acquisendo un fondo di pancetta, ma resta fondamentalmente un secco.

Come dire: sono brut, ma piaccio


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...premetto che negli spogliatoi di mezzo mondo, ne ho visti parecchi de sti "negroni"... è meglio lasciar perdere, semmai date un occhiata ai Russi!!!!
> per "mia esperienza personale", mia moglie mi ha tradito e fatto cornuto, se fosse stato per quello avrei potuto
> dormire sogni tranquilli....


Spidermario o Spiderone?


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

E comunque spezzo una "lama" sugli orientali (anche se si parla di neri super dotati.)
Dicono tutti che ce l'hanno piccolo ma per mia esperienza personale sono tutte balle.
Anzi. Uno niente male.
Uno nella norma.


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E comunque spezzo una "lama" sugli orientali (anche se si parla di neri super dotati.)
> Dicono tutti che ce l'hanno piccolo ma per mia esperienza personale sono tutte balle.
> Anzi. Uno niente male.
> Uno nella norma.


..da quello che ho visto io, e a parte i coglioni qui dentro, ti prego non fraintendere... noi "Italians" stiamo nella parte alta della graduatoria.
I "migliori" stanno in nord europa e asia europea: Norvegia, russia, baltici...


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> I "migliori" stanno in nord europa e asia europea: Norvegia, russia, baltici...


e' vero...

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/175631/la-mappa-europea-delle-misure-del-pene/

ahahahahahah


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' vero...
> 
> http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/175631/la-mappa-europea-delle-misure-del-pene/
> 
> ahahahahahah


...i Francesi??? n'antra cazzata!! (c'hanno sempre avuto mania de grandezza!!!11).
ammappa però l'altri come sò scarsi!!!!!!


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..da quello che ho visto io, e a parte i coglioni qui dentro, ti prego non fraintendere... noi "Italians" stiamo nella parte alta della graduatoria.
> I "migliori" stanno in nord europa e asia europea: Norvegia, russia, baltici...



chi sono i coglioni qui dentro?


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> chi sono i coglioni qui dentro?


..hei, calma...parlavo del "non registrato".
però non dirmi che qui dentro non ci sono dei coglioni....


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..hei, calma...parlavo del "non registrato".
> però non dirmi che qui dentro non ci sono dei coglioni....



ma non ho capito, scusa, ma sono un po' tonta: qui dentro ce l'hanno tutti grande tranne i coglioni (=non registrato)?


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma non ho capito, scusa, ma sono un po' tonta: qui dentro ce l'hanno tutti grande tranne i coglioni (=non registrato)?


...come ce l'hanno non lo so, se poi c'hanno i coglioni piccoli... chissenè tanto servono a poco...
scherzo.. però da come l' hai messa sembrava...
prima intendevo le allusioni alle....


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...come ce l'hanno non lo so, se poi c'hanno i coglioni piccoli... chissenè tanto servono a poco...
> scherzo.. però da come l' hai messa sembrava...
> prima intendevo le allusioni alle....



ti prego finisci la frase perché è vero che sono un po' tonta

io come l'ho messa cosa? tu hai scritto che - a parte i coglioni qui dentro - gli Italians ce l'hanno grosso. E io non capivo chi fossero questi coglioni. Ecco. Non ho fatto allusioni. Era una domanda senza doppi sensi


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ti prego finisci la frase perché è vero che sono un po' tonta
> 
> io come l'ho messa cosa? tu hai scritto che - a parte i coglioni qui dentro - gli Italians ce l'hanno grosso. E io non capivo chi fossero questi coglioni. Ecco. Non ho fatto allusioni. Era una domanda senza doppi sensi


e' a me che si riferiva...

poi se lamenta e fa la vittima...

ahahahahah


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' a me che si riferiva...
> 
> poi se lamenta e fa la vittima...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma mi spieghi che c'è tra voi due? e dai.........


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ti prego finisci la frase perché è vero che sono un po' tonta
> 
> io come l'ho messa cosa? tu hai scritto che - a parte i coglioni qui dentro - gli Italians ce l'hanno grosso. E io non capivo chi fossero questi coglioni. Ecco. Non ho fatto allusioni. Era una domanda senza doppi sensi


...nooooo, assolutamente! rispondevo a tebe e volevo che non fraintendesse o facesse facile sarcasmo su quello che dicevo... per esperienza diretta, ne ho visti parecchi e dicevo la mia, tutto qui.

comunque confermo quanto scritto sopra, poi boh....


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E comunque spezzo una "lama" sugli orientali (anche se si parla di neri super dotati.)
> Dicono tutti che ce l'hanno piccolo ma per mia esperienza personale sono tutte balle.
> Anzi. Uno niente male.
> Uno nella norma.



Scusate il prurito da maestrina... è più forte di me...

Ci sono statistiche.
Conosciamo le misure medie e la cosiddetta "deviazione standard" (ovvero quanto ci si può allontanare dalla media rimanendo entro la maggioranza delle persone) ed effettivamente i neri ce l'hanno mediamente più lungo degli europei, che ce l'hanno mediamente più lungo degli asiatici.

Mediamente vuol dire che puoi trovare anche un nero con un pene molto piccolo e un asiatico con un pene molto grande.

Del resto vi è una correlazione, non molto stretta ma c'è, tra lunghezza del pene e altezza. Tendenzialmente, un uomo molto alto ce l'avrà lungo, un uomo molto basso più piccolo.

Va però aggiunto che queste differenze sono in genere di pochi centimetri, e che questo non ha una conseguenza importante sul piacere sessuale provato durante la penetrazione, a parte forse i primissimi momenti.
Poi la vagina, lubrificata e elastica, si adegua comunque al pene dell'uomo fino a non sentire la differenza.
A meno che non si tratti di casi estremi.

Personalmente, l'uomo che ho avuto col pene più lungo, è stato l'amante peggiore che ho incontrato.


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' a me che si riferiva...
> 
> poi se lamenta e fa la vittima...
> 
> ahahahahah


...parli del diavolo e spuntano le corna... 
e qui dentro è tutto un dire...


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nooooo, assolutamente! rispondevo a tebe e volevo che non fraintendesse o *facesse facile sarcasmo su quello che dicevo*... per esperienza diretta, ne ho visti parecchi e dicevo la mia, tutto qui.
> 
> comunque confermo quanto scritto sopra, poi boh....



Eddai...quando mai faccio del facile sarcasmo?
Ironeggio innocentemente.



Devo proprio rivolgermi ad un consulente di immagine.




:carneval:


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nooooo, assolutamente! rispondevo a tebe e volevo che non fraintendesse o facesse facile sarcasmo su quello che dicevo... per esperienza diretta, ne ho visti parecchi e dicevo la mia, tutto qui.
> 
> comunque confermo quanto scritto sopra, poi boh....


Scusa la curiosità Spidermario, ma dove li hai visti tutti sti piselli internazionali?


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità Spidermario, ma dove li hai visti tutti sti piselli internazionali?


...facevo campionati di pallanuoto con trasferte anche 5- 6 volte all'anno, amichevoli e regionali europee, federazione tale vs federazione, tipo regione contro regione, hai presente?
...poi ho mollato tutto...negli spogliatoi, si stà nudi un sacco di tempo, alla fine ti confronti...


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eddai...quando mai faccio del facile sarcasmo?
> Ironeggio innocentemente.
> 
> 
> ...


la tua immagine migliora ogni giorno.
quello che mi piace di te che sei onesta.
pane al pane, vino al vino...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...facevo campionati di pallanuoto con trasferte anche 5- 6 volte all'anno, amichevoli e regionali europee, federazione tale vs federazione, tipo regione contro regione, hai presente?
> ...poi ho mollato tutto...negli spogliatoi, si stà nudi un sacco di tempo, alla fine ti confronti...


ahahahahahahahahahaah

Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa

ahahahahahahahaah

sai una cosa...

In caserma stava un barese.
Sto qua andava sempre in giro per le camerate tutto nudo per mostrare a noi il suo lunghissimo pisello...

ahahahahahahah
Sai com'è finita?

Una sera ( ovvio protetti da me) i miei nonni...lo hanno preso riempito di botte...poi per una settimana è stato costretto a dormire con i pannoloni...altrimenti giù botte...

ahahahahaahahaha

Nonni cattivi da sopportar...
Altrimenti fai rapportino al tenente...e lì ti trovavi il conticino...che ti diceva...ah si...allora un mese dormirai così...

Dopo quella esperienza il barese codalunga...portò le mutande come tutti...no?


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa
> 
> ...



l'hanno riempito di botte perché erano invidiosi perché loro ce l'avevano piccolo?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...facevo campionati di pallanuoto con trasferte anche 5- 6 volte all'anno, amichevoli e regionali europee, federazione tale vs federazione, tipo regione contro regione, hai presente?
> ...poi ho mollato tutto...negli spogliatoi, si stà nudi un sacco di tempo, alla fine ti confronti...



Bè, un pene che non eretto è molto lungo, generalmente non aumenta di molto nè in lunghezza nè in spessore. Al contrario, un pene che non eretto è molto piccolo, aumenta di molto quando il sangue affluisce nei corpi cavernosi.
I confronti vanno sempre fatti a pene eretto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, un pene che non eretto è molto lungo, generalmente non aumenta di molto nè in lunghezza nè in spessore. Al contrario, un pene che non eretto è molto piccolo, aumenta di molto quando il sangue affluisce nei corpi cavernosi.
> I confronti vanno sempre fatti a pene eretto.


Possiamo dire che SE SERVISSE andrebbero fatti a pene eretto? Oh ma 'sta cosa è proprio un problema per gli uomini... e pensare che dicevano che eravamo noi donne ad avere l'invidia del pene. Nostalgia a volte... ma invidia non ho mai sentito nessuna.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Possiamo dire che SE SERVISSE andrebbero fatti a pene eretto? Oh ma 'sta cosa è proprio un problema per gli uomini... e pensare che dicevano che eravamo noi donne ad avere l'invidia del pene. Nostalgia a volte... ma invidia non ho mai sentito nessuna.



Bè, in inverno, sull'autostrada o a passeggio per boschi, è carino poter fare pipì senza congelarsi il sedere...
A parte questo... mmmmno, mai sentito dell'invidia neppure io.
L'hanno inventata i maschietti... non capiscono come si possa non invidiare il loro pene


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Ma che discorsi del cazzo!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa
> 
> ...


Dove ed in che anno hai fatto er militare te?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi che c'è tra voi due? e dai.........


Ma te ripeto niente....

se l'e' presa e legata ar dito perche' gli ho detto che la lettera patetica scritta ed inviata a Michele e' stata una cazzata da non fare...

poi e' arrivato Michele a sputtanarlo ed a prenderlo per il culo ben bene ed io ho solo inzuppato appena appena il biscottino...

SO' INNOCENTE!!!! 

giuro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> l'hanno riempito di botte perché erano invidiosi perché loro ce l'avevano piccolo?


No...
Perchè eravamo stanchi del suo esibizionismo...
In caserma ci sono regole...molto severe...
Che non ti racconto poi della fine di un certo palma...dalla Sicilia che non si lavava...
E in camerata in luglio....era tutta una poesia...

Io una volta alla settimana radunavo i nonni cattivi e ascoltavo le loro esigenze...poi gli sguinzagliavo no?
Dissi...ok ragazzi...raduno stanotte alle 2. Spedizione punitiva...il signor Palma sotto la doccia e in cinque con i bruschetti lo laviamo...io mi riservo di usare l'idrante per il gran finale...

Si sotto militare governai con pugno di ferro...

Poi il grande parà Rudy manzoni mostrò alla ciurma che il suo cazzo duro era più lungo di quello del barese...che era si lungo...ma non veniva mai duro...Rudy Manzoni a ciccio duro teneva su pesi di chili...il barese...no...

I miei uomini erano terrificanti...perchè non sai del mio autista...che s'imboscava con le donnine usando l'ambulanza militare...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dove ed in che anno hai fatto er militare te?
> 
> ahahahahah


1992 Settimo Battaglione Fanteria Cuneo.
Spaccamela Udine.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, un pene che non eretto è molto lungo, generalmente non aumenta di molto nè in lunghezza nè in spessore. Al contrario, un pene che non eretto è molto piccolo, aumenta di molto quando il sangue affluisce nei corpi cavernosi.
> I confronti vanno sempre fatti a pene eretto.


Infatti vinse Rudy Manzoni...
QUello si che era un toro da monta...


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


Cioè 3 anni fa non stavi bene con lui, poi hai avuto un bimbo e poi l'hai tradito?

Vabbè complimenti pure a te!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1992 Settimo Battaglione Fanteria Cuneo.
> Spaccamela Udine.


E poi te l'hanno spaccata?

ahahahahahah


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dove ed in che anno hai fatto er militare te?
> 
> ahahahahah



Stermy sei tu il barese codalunga, dì la verità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Stermy sei tu il barese codalunga, dì la verità!


ecco perchè sono sempre attaccati 'sti due... ma certo!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti vinse Rudy Manzoni...
> QUello si che era un toro da monta...


Azzo pero' che bei passatempi che avevate nelle camerate...

sara' li' che sei rimasto traumatizzato?

ahahahahahahah

Da me all'Aquila ste robe nun se facevano...

al massimo le uniche "canne" che spuntavano se le fumavano...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Stermy sei tu il barese codalunga, dì la verità!


no, pero' di solito quando un nordico e' inkazzato con i meridionali e' perche' gli hanno ciulato la donna, visto che sono sottosviluppati...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Possiamo dire che SE SERVISSE andrebbero fatti a pene eretto? Oh ma 'sta cosa è proprio un problema per gli uomini... e pensare che dicevano che eravamo noi donne ad avere l'invidia del pene. Nostalgia a volte... ma invidia non ho mai sentito nessuna.


...dai non dirmi che voi donne non state sempre a guardarvi le "Tette" una verso l'altra...


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...dai non dirmi che voi donne non state sempre a guardarvi le "Tette" una verso l'altra...



Io no. Giuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io no. Giuro.


Io neppure. Poi le altre avrebbero ben poco da guardare, eppure... hanno fatto il loro servizio, hanno allattato due figli e io sono molto fiera di loro. Anche dei figli


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io neppure. Poi le altre avrebbero ben poco da guardare, eppure... hanno fatto il loro servizio, hanno allattato due figli e io sono molto fiera di loro. Anche dei figli


anche da parte mia le altre avrebbero ben poco da guardare. Non ho figli quindi non posso dire se avrebbero fatto il loro dovere ma non soffro della sindrome da micro tette.
Anzi.
Con tutti gli estimatori che ho trovato...

E poi...stanno su che è una meraviglia...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...dai non dirmi che voi donne non state sempre a guardarvi le "Tette" una verso l'altra...




Io sono fiera delle mie tette...
E non guardo quelle delle altre ...
mi soffermo più sul culo ....
Dai un bel culetto e più piacevole da guardare che delle tette o no?


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono fiera delle mie tette...
> E non guardo quelle delle altre ...
> mi soffermo più sul culo ....
> Dai un bel culetto e più piacevole da guardare che delle tette o no?


E' una bella lotta... io mi accontento di un bel sedere e una terza di seno. Non scendo a compromessi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono fiera delle mie tette...
> E non guardo quelle delle altre ...
> mi soffermo più sul culo ....
> Dai un bel culetto e più piacevole da guardare che delle tette o no?


Culetto piccolo e niente tette, ed io sono già belle che innamorato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Culetto piccolo e niente tette, ed io sono già belle che innamorato! :mrgreen:


Dai, 'na donna senza le tette è come un fiore senza petali.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...dai non dirmi che voi donne non state sempre a guardarvi le "Tette" una verso l'altra...


No. Posso guardare una bella donna ma non provo invidia e non perchè non ne abbia motivo....
Ammetto di non aver motivo di invidiare le tette delle altre però


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono fiera delle mie tette...
> E non guardo quelle delle altre ...
> mi soffermo più sul culo ....
> Dai un bel culetto e più piacevole da guardare che delle tette o no?


..con le tette fantastichi di più... hai presente "la penisola iberica"?

..e voi cosa guardate nei maschietti?... il "pacco" lo sbirciate?

siate oneste...


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..con le tette fantastichi di più... hai presente "la penisola iberica"?
> 
> ..e voi cosa guardate nei maschietti?... il "pacco" lo sbirciate?
> 
> siate oneste...


il pacco, da vestiti, è difficile sbirciarlo... o no?


io personalmente guardo gli occhi, il sorriso, le mani e il culo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> il pacco, da vestiti, è difficile sbirciarlo... o no?
> 
> 
> io personalmente guardo gli occhi, il sorriso, le mani e il culo


... anche le spalle


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> il pacco, da vestiti, è difficile sbirciarlo... o no?
> 
> 
> io personalmente guardo gli occhi, il sorriso, le mani e il culo


..il culo????!!!! avevo letto in proposito... ma cosa ci trovate di erotico nel culo di un maschio?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..con le tette fantastichi di più... hai presente "la penisola iberica"?
> 
> ..e voi cosa guardate nei maschietti?... il "pacco" lo sbirciate?
> 
> siate oneste...


No. Io guardo la bocca, le mani e gli occhi. Ma la bocca è in assoluto la cosa che mi attira di più.  Lo so sembra una battuta ma giuro che è la realtà. Se sono affascinata da un uomo non penso mai a quanto o più o meno sia grosso il pacco. Anche quando sono stata la prima volta con il mio amante ricordo di aver pensato a tutto, negli attimi precedenti, ma non alle dimensioni.
Per questo mi stupisco sempre quando sento parlare voi uomini delle dimensioni......


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il culo????!!!! avevo letto in proposito... ma cosa ci trovate di erotico nel culo di un maschio?



quello che ci trovi tu nel culo di una donna... o no?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2012)

Anche il culo è vero.....ma dopo quello che ho scritto prima


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai, 'na donna senza le tette è come un fiore senza petali.



Lascia fare :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> quello che ci trovi tu nel culo di una donna... o no?


...non ci credo, non può essere la stessa cosa...
io sento di "agire" ...tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il culo????!!!! avevo letto in proposito... ma cosa ci trovate di erotico nel culo di un maschio?


Stai scherzando? La linea dei glutei, quando debitamente definita, in armonia con i quadricipiti , che continua con i muscoli della schiena è estremamente elegante, sensuale.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' una bella lotta... io mi accontento di un bel sedere e una terza di seno. Non scendo a compromessi! :mrgreen:




Ma sono io !!!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

Ma che maiale che siete !!!!
Andate a dire il rosario, impunite !!!

Hiro


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Culetto piccolo e niente tette, ed io sono già belle che innamorato! :mrgreen:




Ma dai è una appendiabiti:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Culetto piccolo e niente tette, ed io sono già belle che innamorato! :mrgreen:


Praticamente un manico di scopa...ops...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che maiale che siete !!!!
> Andate a dire il rosario, impunite !!!
> 
> Hiro


No, nessuna reprimenda, prego. Un bel corpo si guarda come un'opera d'arte.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Posso guardare una bella donna ma non provo invidia e non perchè non ne abbia motivo....
> Ammetto di non aver motivo di invidiare le tette delle altre però


anzi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..con le tette fantastichi di più... hai presente "la penisola iberica"?
> 
> ..e voi cosa guardate nei maschietti?... il "pacco" lo sbirciate?
> 
> siate oneste...



Io guardo le mani ....
Nelle mani c'e tutta la descrizione di una persona .....
E il pollice ti può dara un'idea del pacco.....


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai è una appendiabiti:mrgreen:


Come ti permetti?????

:incazzato:

ritiro il permesso di farti usare il mio _flap flap_!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io guardo le mani ....
> Nelle mani c'e tutta la descrizione di una persona .....
> E il pollice ti può dara un'idea del pacco.....


Al massimo te consoli col pollice...

ahahahahah

ma perche' in che rapporto devono stare?...

(che controllo?)

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Praticamente un manico di scopa...ops...
> 
> ahahahah


la smetti pure tu?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la smetti pure tu?


io la smetto, ma tu sorella cara fatte na' cura...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebina,_ "non ti curar di lor, ma guarda e passa"_ anzi, non stare nemmeno a perdere il tempo a guardare. 

La carne attaccata all'osso è la più saporita :diavoletto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la smetti pure tu?


W le 38!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tebina,_ "non ti curar di lor, ma guarda e passa"_ anzi, non stare nemmeno a perdere il tempo a guardare.
> 
> La carne attaccata all'osso è la più saporita :diavoletto:


leva la pelle e vedi che te rimane...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> W le 38!


se e' come questa, la 38 va bene e l'accendiamo...

ahahahahahah

http://www.blitzquotidiano.it/photo...belmondo-1236426/attachment/gandolfi_barbara/


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anzi...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:up::up:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up:


stronzissima comunque, risappilo ...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come ti permetti?????
> 
> :incazzato:
> 
> ritiro il permesso di farti usare il mio _flap flap_!




OK....
Ma escluso i presenti ovviamente.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stronzissima comunque, risappilo ...
> 
> ahahahahah


non lo dimentico mai


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sono io !!!


Allora eccomi qua!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' come questa, la 38 va bene e l'accendiamo...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> http://www.blitzquotidiano.it/photo...belmondo-1236426/attachment/gandolfi_barbara/


quella è siliconosa, capisco che l'insieme attragga ma è una 38 taroccata


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io la smetto, ma tu sorella cara fatte na' cura...
> 
> ahahahahahahah



Di silicone?

uffaaa....ma basta...mi state facendo venire le fisime...




:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> W le 38!


Hai la 38 anche tu????
Dove cazzo vai a comprare i pantaloni, per esempio???


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai la 38 anche tu????
> Dove cazzo vai a comprare i pantaloni, per esempio???


jeans alla Levi's, poi... negozi per ggggiovani, e riesco a volte a procurarmi roba delle sfilate... ma devo accorciare


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella è siliconosa, capisco che l'insieme attragga ma è una 38 taroccata


beh pero' sembra un buon lavoro...ahahahah

su una come quella, come la metti e la metti c'e' da lavorare...

co' una alla Olivia che ce fai oltre che conta' le ossa?

te ce fai pure male co' tutti gli spigoli...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> jeans alla Levi's, poi... negozi per ggggiovani, e riesco a volte a procurarmi roba delle sfilate... ma devo accorciare


minchia, allora andate alla Chicco...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> jeans alla Levi's, poi... negozi per ggggiovani, e riesco a volte a procurarmi roba delle sfilate... ma devo accorciare



Idem...anche se accorcio poco:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' una bella lotta... io mi accontento di un bel sedere e una terza di seno. Non scendo a compromessi! :mrgreen:



Oggi a quanto pare ti sto addosso metaforicamente parlando! Si un bel culetto tondo ed una terza tonda ..... e manco io scendo a compromessi se chiama arte questa!


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia, allora andate alla Chicco...
> 
> ahahahahahah



ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia, allora andate alla Chicco...
> 
> ahahahahahah


furbacchione, io sono prevalentemente di razza appenninica, piccoli e cattivi dentro... ma tonici.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> furbacchione, io sono prevalentemente di razza appenninica, piccoli e cattivi dentro... ma tonici.


CIoè io no?
Il nano brontolo..
Il diavolo di Tasmania...


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oggi a quanto pare ti sto addosso metaforicamente parlando! Si un bel culetto tondo ed una terza tonda ..... e manco io scendo a compromessi se chiama arte questa!


Sei un fratello Ultimo, non me ne dimenticherò. Respect!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CIoè io no?
> Il nano brontolo..
> Il diavolo di Tasmania...


tu mica sei appenninico, ti xe alpin.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei un fratello Ultimo, non me ne dimenticherò. Respect!


Lui è fratello a me. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui è fratello a me. Non scherziamo.


Ma Sbri scusa...ancora una domanda...
Ma hai anche le braccia lunghe che ogni maglia che ti compri è sempre due dita, come minimo, troppo corta?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Sbri scusa...ancora una domanda...
> Ma hai anche le braccia lunghe che ogni maglia che ti compri è sempre due dita, come minimo, troppo corta?
> :mrgreen:


No, solo qualche difficoltà con l'intimo... ma roba da ridere.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, solo qualche difficoltà con l'intimo... ma roba da ridere.


???

roba da ridere in intimo?????

ma dai....

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ???
> 
> roba da ridere in intimo?????
> 
> ...


Attento tu che ti broccolo, mi sto esercitando e ho bisogno di una cavia. Te lo do io Chicco poi...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attento tu che ti broccolo, mi sto esercitando e ho bisogno di una cavia. Te lo do io Chicco poi...


posta na' foto, cazzara appenninica...

oseno' i broccoli fammeli co' du' orecchiette...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> posta na' foto, cazzara appenninica...
> 
> oseno' i* broccoli fammeli co' du' orecchiette...
> 
> *ahahahahah


buoni quelli. Acciuga?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei un fratello Ultimo, non me ne dimenticherò. Respect!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, solo qualche difficoltà con l'intimo... ma roba da ridere.


*e no. Adesso voglio sapere.*

Io l'unico problema che avevo con l'intimo era che ho il culo prensile.
Si ingloba le mutande.
Un fastidio...

Con le brasiliane ho eliminato il problema.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buoni quelli. Acciuga?


no grazie, con tanto tanto peperoncino....

UNA PORZIONE AL 5, VELOCEEEEEEE!!!!

ahahahahaah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Sbri scusa...ancora una domanda...
> Ma hai anche le braccia lunghe che ogni maglia che ti compri è sempre due dita, come minimo, troppo corta?
> :mrgreen:



Chissà perchè!! ma ogni volta che ti leggo sto sempre a notare doppi sensi! minchia papà!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, solo qualche difficoltà con l'intimo... ma roba da ridere.


auahauahaaaahhaahaahaahahahah ( scusa sorè )


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *e no. Adesso voglio sapere.*
> 
> Io l'unico problema che avevo con l'intimo era che ho il culo prensile.
> Si ingloba le mutande.
> ...


Ok, dobbiamo parlare. Ma in privato, Stermy è troppo curioso, non ho ancora cominciato a broccolarlo e già mi chiede la foto...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *e no. Adesso voglio sapere.*
> 
> Io l'unico problema che avevo con l'intimo era che ho il culo prensile.
> Si ingloba le mutande.
> ...


Kiddddd ha il culo prensile auahahahahahaah mai sentita questa giuro!! muoioooooooo!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissà perchè!! ma ogni volta che ti leggo sto sempre a notare doppi sensi! minchia papà!!


.....oddio...qual'è il doppio senso di avere le braccia lunghe?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *e no. Adesso voglio sapere.*
> 
> Io l'unico problema che avevo con l'intimo era che ho il culo prensile.
> Si ingloba le mutande.
> ...


proprio un culo scostumato....

e feticista pure...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Ok ora sto cominciando a viaggiare con la fantasia e vedo delle donne discutere e sorridere, una dice ho il culo prensile..... mo le altre che diranno ? 

Che bello con il forum si conoscono meglio le donne :carneval: ed i loro discorsi privati.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kiddddd ha il culo prensile auahahahahahaah mai sentita questa giuro!! muoioooooooo!


E' inutile che ironeggi!
Ho il culo prensile.
Mettevo una mutanda e nel giro di 15 minuti era tutta inglobata tra le chiappe, e scusate la poca finezza.

Non hai idea del fastidio!!!
Come lo chiami un culo così?

.......bisogna chiedere ad Oscuro mi sa.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....oddio...qual'è il doppio senso di avere le braccia lunghe?


Bhe non solo quello ma tra corti lunghi etc .. insomma. Ma mattia non è siculo? dovresti capire se conosci bene a mattia :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Stavo pensando che meno male che non sono in questo forum per il broccolo, come alcuni hanno sostenuto qualche tempo fa...
Perchè dopo quello che scrivo....

Credo di essere eccitante come i tena lady che ho a casa.
Quelli sporchi ovviamente.





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ora sto cominciando a viaggiare con la fantasia e vedo delle donne discutere e sorridere, una dice ho il culo prensile..... mo le altre che diranno ?
> 
> Che bello con il forum si conoscono meglio le donne :carneval: ed i loro discorsi privati.


In alto le mani tu....

che sei gia' conosciuto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' inutile che ironeggi!
> Ho il culo prensile.
> Mettevo una mutanda e nel giro di 15 minuti era tutta inglobata tra le chiappe, e scusate la poca finezza.
> 
> ...


Se scrivi un'altra volta culo prensile hai sulla coscienza la mia vita! non riesco a leggerlo rido come un cretino!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe non solo quello ma tra corti lunghi etc .. insomma. Ma mattia non è siculo? dovresti capire se conosci bene a mattia :mrgreen:


....ma mattia è strano...è nato qui, quindi....

Claudino ti prego..spiegami..._Flap flap_


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In alto le mani tu....
> 
> che sei gia' conosciuto...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Che sei scemo!! dopo che mi sono spuntati i calli! ma scherzi!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io neppure. Poi le altre avrebbero ben poco da guardare, eppure... hanno fatto il loro servizio, hanno allattato due figli e io sono molto fiera di loro. Anche dei figli


quanto mi piace la sbrisciolata:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se scrivi un'altra volta culo prensile hai sulla coscienza la mia vita! non riesco a leggerlo rido come un cretino!


*CULO PRENSILE alla Tebe*


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che sei scemo!! dopo che mi sono spuntati i calli! ma scherzi!!


bhe pero' complimenti che riesci ancora a leggere...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

*Per ultimo*

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=culo+...6&start=42&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:42,i:210


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *CULO PRENSILE alla Tebe*


me pare na' ricetta...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=culo+...6&start=42&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:42,i:210


e' un trans?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ma mattia è strano...è nato qui, quindi....
> 
> Claudino ti prego..spiegami..._Flap flap_


flap flap auahhaahahahahaha 

Ma nulla Tebe qua in sicilia sin da piccoli è un macello, in tutti i discorsi( se eravamo tra amici siculi "discorsi era n'altra cosa indovina cosa) insomma qualsiasi frase ha qualcosa che è entra ( entra) sempre nel discorso( discorso) 

Aò se hai capito ok altrimenti non riesco a farmi capire.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' un trans?
> 
> ahahahah


No!
Ma l'ho trovato con culo prensile su gugùl


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=culo+...6&start=42&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:42,i:210



Sticazzi!! mi sono innamorato!!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No!
> Ma l'ho trovato con culo prensile su gugùl


secondo te, a naso, all'ingresso gli obliterera' anche er biglietto?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bhe pero' complimenti che riesci ancora a leggere...
> 
> ahahahah


Compà! e secondo te la mammina non mi ha avvertito? mi disse figlio mio mangia le carote mi raccomando che servono alla vista. Io alla mammina voglio molto bene e mangiai e mangio carote.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No!
> Ma l'ho trovato con culo prensile su gugùl


ti vedo bella carica...ma almeno una ventina di giorni non devi riposarti?(sessualmente)


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti vedo bella carica...ma almeno una ventina di giorni non devi riposarti?


Macchè.
Sono già al lavoro.

Solo la prima conizzazione sono stata tre giorni a casa.
Ma quella era "pesante".
Hanno ridotto il mio utero ad un colabrodo.
la seconda invece poca roba.
E questa idem.

Ho solo un pò di mal di pancia tipo mestruazione forte ma che "curo" con un antalgil  e in effetti pochissime perdite di sangue...

Per farti capire è come se fossi in primo giorno mestruo.

Comunque sono seduta...non sto andando in giro...me ne sto buonina...


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti vedo bella carica...ma almeno una ventina di giorni non devi riposarti?*(sessualmente)*


Sessualmente...
TRAGEDIA E DOLOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
Non si scopa per almeno 15 giorni!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:incazzato:


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sessualmente...
> TRAGEDIA E DOLOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> Non si scopa per almeno 15 giorni!
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...



ma che hai fatto scusa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma che hai fatto scusa?


ci siamo spostati tutti in amore e sesso. E registrati.


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci siamo spostati tutti in amore e sesso. E registrati.


ma perché non può fare sesso?


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma perché non può fare sesso?


Ieri ho fatto la terza conizzazione all'utero.
Niente di che.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sessualmente...
> TRAGEDIA E DOLOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> Non si scopa per almeno 15 giorni!
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


e questo ti dicevo.però riguardati anche in generale che non fa male


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=culo+...6&start=42&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:42,i:210


Non fatemi vedere ste cose che poi sto maaaale!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo ti dicevo.però riguardati anche in generale che non fa male


Hai ragionissima ma...non è che faccio l'eroina è solo che..in questo momento non posso proprio fermarmi.
E non è solo il lavoro che scrivo sul blog.
Quello è...diciamo...un quinto...


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima ma...non è che faccio l'eroina è solo che..in questo momento non posso proprio fermarmi.
> E non è solo il lavoro che scrivo sul blog.
> Quello è...diciamo...un quinto...


capisco molto bene perché sono anch'io così, in più lavoro in proprio e non posso fermarmi per "motivetti" di salute .in più tendo ad andare ad oltranza come un kamikaze , qualsiasi cosa mi succeda.
però ogni tanto penso che nessuno mi darà mai una medaglia al valore , anzi forse ci scappa quella della fessa indefessa:singleeye:
allora ti dico prendila bassa e riguardati ,che tanto il mondo va avanti lo stesso


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco molto bene perché sono anch'io così, in più lavoro in proprio e non posso fermarmi per "motivetti" di salute .in più tendo ad andare ad oltranza come un kamikaze , qualsiasi cosa mi succeda.
> però ogni tanto penso che nessuno mi darà mai una medaglia al valore , anzi forse ci scappa quella della fessa indefessa:singleeye:
> allora ti dico prendila bassa e riguardati ,che tanto il mondo va avanti lo stesso


Ecco. hai centrato il punto in ogni tua parola.




Più simili di quanto pensiamo?



naaaaaaaaaaa
:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco. hai centrato il punto in ogni tua parola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma cara, io è da mò che continuo a ripetere che siamo tutti simili qui dentro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..con le tette fantastichi di più... hai presente "la penisola iberica"?
> 
> ..e voi cosa guardate nei maschietti?... il "pacco" lo sbirciate?
> 
> siate oneste...



che sbircio?  lo guardo palesemente :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

non abbasso mai gli occhi oltre il naso...potrei scoprire di aver parlato per anni con un centauro:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che sbircio?  lo guardo palesemente :mexican:


Io no. Chiedo subito _peso_ e _altezza.
_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io no. Chiedo subito _peso_ e _altezza.
> _



Giusto. Devi capire se può sostenere l' _esame orale_


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Giusto. Devi capire se può sostenere l' _esame orale_


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflstai insinuando qualcosa, per caso?)


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

ecco mi prendo un pomeriggio di permesso e voi vi divertite senza di me iange:


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io no. Chiedo subito _peso_ e _altezza.
> _


18.5x14.7...peso forma?


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> 18.5x14.7...peso forma?


:mexican:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> 18.5x14.7...peso forma?


l'unita' di misura e' il mm?

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'unita' di misura e' il mm?
> 
> ahahahah


...no, il metro da sarta...


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...no, il metro da sarta...


ahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Non c'è niente da fare: ogni volta che leggo il titolo del 3d "Non riesco a separarmi", mi viene in mente un'ameba in difficoltà con la partenogenesi.........


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da fare: ogni volta che leggo il titolo del 3d "Non riesco a separarmi", mi viene in mente un'ameba in difficoltà con la partenogenesi.........


ovvio:singleeye::unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio:singleeye::unhappy:


Eppure non c'è verso! Me la vedo li, tutta sudata per lo sforzo......:rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eppure non c'è verso! Me la vedo li, tutta sudata per lo sforzo......:rotfl:


Oddio...la sorella dell'amante sudaticcio di Sgualdrinella?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Oddio...la sorella dell'amante sudaticcio di Sgualdrinella?



E lui chi è "Vibrione l'Africano"? :rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (24 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In ogni caso, già è tanto se vi liberate dall'ipocrisia alla "ma sì, ricominciamo, in fondo possiamo cancellare tutto e ricostruire daccapo"....


Uno degli interventi migliori letti ultimamente..... :up:


----------



## Indeciso (24 Maggio 2012)

raffaella ha detto:


> quando sono in casa con lui, lo guardo e lo odio ferocemente. lui e l'altra mi hanno davvero umiliato e lui mi ha fatto sentire sempre un po stupida e sbagliata. poi penso che anche io lo sto tradendo da due anni e mi sembra pazzesco. quando però stiamo bene con i bimbi io allontano sempre il mio amore senza capire perchè, forse penso di dover vivere da sola il dolore del mio matrimonio


Cioé? scusami.... concordo che lui e l'altra ti hanno umiliato ma forse dovresti odiarti anche con te stessa guardandoti allo specchio, e se lui sapesse del tradimento e ti odiasse allo stesso modo?cosa penseresti?te lo odi ma continui ad odiare.....bel modo del kaiser di ragionare.


----------



## jorma61 (25 Maggio 2012)

*prendi una decisione*



raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


mi chiedo proprio come si faccia a dormire e condividere la stessa casa con una persona e magari nel pomeriggio farsi scopare da un'altra. perchè sei depressa? perche ti guardi allo specchio e vedi quello che sei veramente? chi ti da il diritti di giocare con i sentimenti degli altri?
Vergognati


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

jorma61 ha detto:


> mi chiedo proprio come si faccia a dormire e condividere la stessa casa con una persona e magari nel pomeriggio farsi scopare da un'altra. perchè sei depressa? perche ti guardi allo specchio e vedi quello che sei veramente? chi ti da il diritti di giocare con i sentimenti degli altri?
> Vergognati


O no.
N'altro duro e puro.
Ma che è.
Hanno aperto le porte dei conventi?
Andate e moralizzateli tutti?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

jorma61 ha detto:


> mi chiedo proprio come si faccia a dormire e condividere la stessa casa con una persona e magari nel pomeriggio farsi scopare da un'altra. perchè sei depressa? perche ti guardi allo specchio e vedi quello che sei veramente? chi ti da il diritti di giocare con i sentimenti degli altri?
> Vergognati



Fra'Jorma61..quasi coetanei io del 57..si fa'eccome...tra un'oretta pensami tra le braccia della mia''amica''',se non gli tira il lato B....e stanotte nel lettone casalingo con la moglie..dovresti provare..enorme differenza.Lo specchio??si..mie 'gia'successo..ho fissato gli occhi di mia moglie..per un secondo ho visto quelli dell'altra..ma e'stato un lampo.
Poi come sempre sesso fantastico.

Oh patacca ocio qua'ci sono 2 icone..una e' Simy l'altra Tebe..guai a chi le tocca.....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fra'Jorma61..quasi coetanei io del 57..si fa'eccome...tra un'oretta pensami tra le braccia della mia''amica''',se non gli tira il lato B....e stanotte nel lettone casalingo con la moglie..dovresti provare..enorme differenza.Lo specchio??si..mie 'gia'successo..ho fissato gli occhi di mia moglie..per un secondo ho visto quelli dell'altra..ma e'stato un lampo.
> Poi come sempre sesso fantastico.
> 
> Oh patacca ocio qua'ci sono 2 icone..una e' Simy l'altra Tebe..guai a chi le tocca.....


tu puoi fare quello che vuoi della tua vita, che me ne frega, ma tu e la tua degna amica tebe non ditemi che considerazioni devoi avere per certe situazioni
se tu navighi nell'immondizia e la cosa non ti schifa è un problema tuo, a me quelli come te fanno ribrezzo


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no.
> N'altro duro e puro.
> Ma che è.
> Hanno aperto le porte dei conventi?
> Andate e moralizzateli tutti?



ti do una notiizia
moralita e cattolicesimo non necessariamente c'entrano
si puo essere laici come me e schifarsi di certe situazioni
ce la fai a elaborare la cosa?
me lo auguro per te


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti do una notiizia
> moralita e cattolicesimo non necessariamente c'entrano
> si puo essere laici come me e schifarsi di certe situazioni
> *ce la fai a elaborare la cosa?*
> me lo auguro per te


No...mi spiace.
E' un concetto troppo difficile.
Illuminami


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu puoi fare quello che vuoi della tua vita, che me ne frega, ma tu e la tua degna amica tebe non ditemi che considerazioni devoi avere per certe situazioni
> se tu navighi nell'immondizia e la cosa non ti schifa è un problema tuo, a me quelli come te fanno ribrezzo


immondizia...ahahahaa..allora sappi che mia moglie me la spogliano con gli occhi..e l'altra,quando una volta ci siamo fermati al bar...pure....be'che dire qualdo l'immondizia e'questa...ahahahahahha..at salut...l'ora e'giunta...comincia il carnival:rofl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...mi spiace.
> E' un concetto troppo difficile.
> Illuminami



non avevo dubbi


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi


Come tutti i cretini infatti.


:risata:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> immondizia...ahahahaa..allora sappi che mia moglie me la spogliano con gli occhi..e l'altra,quando una volta ci siamo fermati al bar...pure....be'che dire qualdo l'immondizia e'questa...ahahahahahha..at salut...l'ora e'giunta...*comincia il carnival*:rofl:


Che la maledizione del manager motel sia con te.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come tutti i cretini infatti.
> 
> 
> :risata:


e perche perdi tempo a rispondere ad un "cretino"
sempre ammesso che tu conosca il significato degli appellativi
leggendo le cazzate che spari nel forum ho dei dubbi


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e perche perdi tempo a rispondere ad un "cretino"
> sempre ammesso che tu conosca il significato degli appellativi
> leggendo le cazzate che spari nel forum *ho dei dubbi*



Allora non sei _totalmente_ cretino!


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no.
> N'altro duro e puro.
> Ma che è.
> Hanno aperto le porte dei conventi?
> Andate e moralizzateli tutti?


:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no.
> N'altro duro e puro.
> Ma che è.
> Hanno aperto le porte dei conventi?
> Andate e moralizzateli tutti?


però tebe, bisogna per forza essere dei timorati di dio, bigotti ecc.. per non sopportare il tradimento (*CON TUTTE LE ESCLUSIONI DEL CASO, LO RIPETO E RISCRIVO PER LA MILLESIMA VOLTA COSì NON CI SONO FRAINTENDIMENTI*) con tutte le cose che comporta?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> però tebe, bisogna per forza essere dei timorati di dio, bigotti ecc.. per non sopportare il tradimento (*CON TUTTE LE ESCLUSIONI DEL CASO, LO RIPETO E RISCRIVO PER LA MILLESIMA VOLTA COSì NON CI SONO FRAINTENDIMENTI*) con tutte le cose che comporta?


no no. assolutamente...
E' solo che dare giudicciacci tipo anatemi a prescindere mi sembra stupido perchè blocca ogni dialogo.

E se il dialogo è bloccato vuol dire che uno dei due non ha intenzione di sentire altro che il suono dei suoi giudizi.
E anche tu scrivi che ci sono delle esclusioni.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. assolutamente...
> E' solo che dare giudicciacci tipo anatemi a prescindere mi sembra stupido perchè blocca ogni dialogo.
> 
> E se il dialogo è bloccato vuol dire che uno dei due non ha intenzione di sentire altro che il suono dei suoi giudizi.
> E anche tu scrivi che ci sono delle esclusioni.


a prescindere? se uno/a sposato-fidanzato-convivente/a mi racconta che si è scopato una/o perchè gli/le attizzava la lezioncina gliela dò e non è a prescindere, è in base a quello che si è letto. se questo fa di me un moralista lo sono, ma non solo. ne vado pure fiero.


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. assolutamente...
> *E' solo che dare giudicciacci tipo anatemi a prescindere mi sembra stupido perchè blocca ogni dialogo.
> *
> E se il dialogo è bloccato vuol dire che uno dei due non ha intenzione di sentire altro che il suono dei suoi giudizi.
> E anche tu scrivi che ci sono delle esclusioni.


Sono d'accordo al cento per cento.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo al cento per cento.


no scusa, ma chi lo vuole un dialogo sul tradimento con qualcuno che va fiero di quello che fa?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a prescindere? se uno/a sposato-fidanzato-convivente/a mi racconta che si è scopato una/o perchè gli/le attizzava la lezioncina gliela dò e non è a prescindere, è in base a quello che si è letto. se questo fa di me un moralista lo sono, ma non solo. ne vado pure fiero.


Ok.
Ma così il dialogo è zero. Anche nella vita intendo.

Poi magari tu dopo avere detto la tua, tendi anche una mano per capire ed eventualmente aiutare ma l'utente non registrato non ha avuto questo modus operandi.

E infatti non è qui a discutere i suoi moralismi anatematici


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no scusa, ma chi lo vuole un dialogo sul tradimento con qualcuno che va fiero di quello che fa?


E ti sembra che l'autrice del thread abbia scritto che va fiera di quello che sta facendo?

Dove l'avrebbe scritto, di grazia?


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti sembra che l'autrice del thread abbia scritto che va fiera di quello che sta facendo?
> 
> Dove l'avrebbe scritto, di grazia?


adesso si parlava in generale....per lo meno io


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

*Però scusa Angelo*

L'utente non registrato ha dato un giudizio non sui tradimenti generici, ma sulla storia di questa utente che mi sembra tutto tranne una strozza puttana traditrice che gioisce nell'essere in questa situazione.

E non la leggo assolutamente così.

vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> adesso si parlava in generale....


No. Perchè il Non Registrato moraleggiava sull'autrice del thread, dicendole di vergognarsi. E si è scagliato pure contro Tebe.

E io francamente preferisco relazionarmi con un peccatore che arriva esponendo i suoi dubbi piuttosto che con un santo immacolato che chiude la porta a ogni dialogo.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'utente non registrato ha dato un giudizio non sui tradimenti generici, ma sulla storia di questa utente che mi sembra tutto tranne una strozza puttana traditrice che gioisce nell'essere in questa situazione.
> 
> E non la leggo assolutamente così.
> 
> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


guarda non ho nemmeno finito di leggere la prima riga che ti dico che hai ragione (e con te Sole). Il fatto che però tendi a dire che chi è contro il tradimento è un moralista ce l'hai anche nel caso che ho esposto io...tu ci dialoghi in questo caso, io (moralista part-time) lo7a offendo perchè credo che non ci sia nulla da discutere. è un dialogo (per me) inutile ma mi fa sentire meglio dire in faccia quel che pesno perchè più che "offendere" quella persona io scarico l'incazzatura che leggere certe cose mi provoca in questo modo e lo ritengo addirittura "giusto" e "sacrosanto". dopodichè l'utente allegro/a scopatore/trice può tranquillamente continuare ad andare a farsi sbattere da chi vuole, col "fardello" della mia opinione, visto che scrivendo qui indirettamente la mia opinione l'ha chiesta/provocata. opinione, non dialogo...spero di essere chiaro, a volte sono fumoso.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Perchè il Non Registrato moraleggiava sull'autrice del thread, dicendole di vergognarsi. E si è scagliato pure contro Tebe.
> 
> E io francamente preferisco relazionarmi con un peccatore che arriva esponendo i suoi dubbi piuttosto che con un santo immacolato che chiude la porta a ogni dialogo.


non hai quotato anche la modifica al post...è differente


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non hai quotato anche la modifica al post...è differente


Vabbè. Come vuoi.

Il mio pensiero comunque è quello.

A me dà fastidio chi non si mette mai in discussione. Ma questo a prescindere che si tratti di tradito o traditore. Mi dà fastidio l'arroganza, in generale. Apprezzo sempre un minimo di umiltà.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Come vuoi.
> 
> Il mio pensiero comunque è quello.
> 
> A me dà fastidio chi non si mette mai in discussione. Ma questo a prescindere che si tratti di tradito o traditore. Mi dà fastidio l'arroganza, in generale. Apprezzo sempre un minimo di umiltà.


in alcuni casi non serve


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Come vuoi.
> 
> Il mio pensiero comunque è quello.
> 
> *A me dà fastidio chi non si mette mai in discussione. Ma questo a prescindere che si tratti di tradito o traditore. Mi dà fastidio l'arroganza, in generale. Apprezzo sempre un minimo di umiltà*.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Farfallina (27 Maggio 2012)

*Raffella....*



raffaella ha detto:


> vi scrivo perché sto molto male... sono praticamente cresciuta con mio marito, abbiamo avuto due figli uno di tre e l'altra di cinque anni adesso. io con lui da molto tempo non sto bene, quasi tre anni, non mi ha mai davvero considerato nonostante io mi sia occupata tanto di lui. due anni fa l'ho tradito, un pomeriggio, un'unica volta e la sera stessa l'ho confessato. è esplosa la crisi. dopo qualche mese mi sono innamorata. la storia dura ancora adesso, sono passati due anni e con lui sto benissimo, è un uomo meraviglioso e mi chiede di stare con lui e di lasciare mio marito. mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto un'amante, storia finita da qualche mese. l'amante di mio marito mi ha ossessionata, veniva alle due di notte a suonarci il campanello, mi mandava messaggi minatori in cui mi scriveva di lasciare libero mio marito di stare con lei, mi diceva che dovevo farle vedere i miei figli, abbiamo anche provato ad incontrarci io, lei e mio marito per chiarirci ma io l'ho presa a calci. io adesso sono molto depressa, vorrei stare con il mio lui ma non riesco a separarmi, mio marito inoltre (non sapendo della mia storia segreta) continua a dirmi che devo dimenticarmi tutto, che dobbiamo riprovarci. sono distrutta, che faccio?


....mah....se non stai bene con lui, chi te lo fa fare di rimanere? sei economicamente indipendente o intendi passare da una relazione basata sulla dipendenza ad un'altra con la stessa caratteristica?..molla tutto e fai pulizia nella tua vita....la miglior cosa sarebbe assaporare la libertà.....


----------

